# Taxis from Springs/Meadows to DIFC



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi there. 

Does anyone know if taxis are readily available from The Springs/Meadows area every morning to travel to work at the DIFC. Also, do people car share to work and if so how can I find details of them?

We are coming from the UK and initially won't be buying a car. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I would seriously suggest that you at least rent a car.

a, It's more convenient
b, It's cheaper
c, It's reliable (taxi's are inherently unreliable here)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I would seriously suggest that you at least rent a car.
> 
> a, It's more convenient
> b, It's cheaper
> c, It's reliable (taxi's are inherently unreliable here)


 Totally agree

Although taxis are inexpensive for short 1- off trips, to be relying on them everyday will work out to be quite expensive.
They can also be horribly unreliable, and you may find yourself late to work consistently- (which will obviously be frowned upon)


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

dipsy said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Does anyone know if taxis are readily available from The Springs/Meadows area every morning to travel to work at the DIFC. Also, do people car share to work and if so how can I find details of them?
> 
> ...


Dipsy 

I would have to agree too, hubby hired a car as soon as he got there - until he got his new car last week. I even drove the hired car when I was out last week!! I surprised myself To get a taxi you would have to walk down to the main road and flag one down and its just a matter of luck to be fair. I think there was a thread a few weeks ago about best places to hire cars - if you search you could maybe have a look at prices etc. Hope you got my "essay"

Debbie


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Totally agree
> 
> Although taxis are inexpensive for short 1- off trips, to be relying on them everyday will work out to be quite expensive.
> They can also be horribly unreliable, and you may find yourself late to work consistently- (which will obviously be frowned upon)


Hang on a minute sgilli3, that's twice in the last 3 days you've agreed with me, one of us is doing something very, very wrong...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Hang on a minute sgilli3, that's twice in the last 3 days you've agreed with me, one of us is doing something very, very wrong...


Something to do with your personality change I think...dont what happened to the "old" Andy.
As much as I miss him- Im really liking the new you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You don't get in the lounge much then....


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Totally agree
> 
> Although taxis are inexpensive for short 1- off trips, to be relying on them everyday will work out to be quite expensive.
> They can also be horribly unreliable, and you may find yourself late to work consistently- (which will obviously be frowned upon)


Thanks for your comments Sgilli3 and AndyCapp. I had no idea that the taxis were that unreliable.


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

dallan said:


> Dipsy
> 
> I would have to agree too, hubby hired a car as soon as he got there - until he got his new car last week. I even drove the hired car when I was out last week!! I surprised myself To get a taxi you would have to walk down to the main road and flag one down and its just a matter of luck to be fair. I think there was a thread a few weeks ago about best places to hire cars - if you search you could maybe have a look at prices etc. Hope you got my "essay"
> 
> Debbie


Thanks for your reply Debbie. Yes, I got your 'essay' and I wrote you an 'essay' back and you replied to it. Maybe you missed it in your inbox.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I disagree with you folks, I was living in Springs 10 during two weeks last December, and I had to take taxis every morning to go to my work in SZR near 1st interchange and I can say that they were reliable.
I just had to phone the taxi company call center at around 7 am and a taxi was at my door between 5 to 20 minutes after. It was costing me around 40 dhs a single way.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Helios said:


> I disagree with you folks, I was living in Springs 10 during two weeks last December, and I had to take taxis every morning to go to my work in SZR near 1st interchange and I can say that they were reliable.
> I just had to phone the taxi company call center at around 7 am and a taxi was at my door between 5 to 20 minutes after. It was costing me around 40 dhs a single way.


hmmm... but if u try doing that between 8 and 9, I think it gets busier and more unreliable then


----------

